# New Bolens Snowblowers!!



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

This might not be the right place, but has anybody seen the new Bolens snowblowers yet? They have a walk-behind 45" 13HP with dual drive tires. What a beast! CDN $2550 at Kent today.

Looks like you could mount it on a CUT and it would fit fine.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jim...

Did you see it on line, can up post a pic of it ?
At 45" and duels it must look good.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I found it. It’s a sin to call it a Bolens though. 
This thread belongs on MTD forum outta here 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/45BLOWER.jpg">

I’m disappointed, if your gonna make a 45” blower I think it
should be at least 45hp, maybe one of the 4 cyl Wisconsin’s
and if it’s gonna have duels they should be 26 x 12 x 12 AG’s. 

I think one of the best looking blowers I’ve seen is the one I bought
for my younger brother last year for Christmas. This is a blower !

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/tracblower.jpg">


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

AeGT5000,
Can you adopt me as a brother??????


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I don't know, somehow the picture doesn't do it justice! On the floor it looked like it could eat the others without a whimper.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

aeg Now thats a snowblower...
I used to use a thrower to do paths in my yard.. then got a thrower for my tractor.. the dealer tried to talk me out of the thrower and into a honda trax type snow blower.. looked real nice but was around 2400$ at the time... 


how does that blower work the tracks seem like a great idea.. like a little bombardier


----------

